# High school secretary gets canned for also being a porn star. *bow-chicka-wow-wow*



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Quebec high school secretary fired for moonlighting in porn movie



Apparently a 14 year old high school student discovered this secretary was moonlighting as a porn star, so the secretary got the boot. The school board also suspended the student, but not because he was illegally looking at porn. No, it was because he created a Facebook page in her name! 

Interested to hear what people have to say about this. After all, she technically didn't do anything illegal. However, most parents are agitated by the thought of someone who is quite literally in the sex trade working around their kids everyday. Especially hormonal teenage boys, I imagine. 

Thoughts?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah... Where can I download the movie?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, you KNOW that this is totally going to make her famous.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2011)

i find it really dumb that teachers cant get fired unless they are having a sexual relationship with a student, OR are in the sex trade.

i had the WORST teacher ever for data management. a course that was one of the easier math courses in highschool with class average for th elast ten years of about 80-87%. fairly high! and this mark was needed to get into universities too...

we got a new teacher, and she took up two classes for data management. our mark went from 80-87% all the way down to 34% for one class, and 39% for the other class. EVERYONE failed the class except one person who got a 51% even though she normally gets 99% or so in EVERYTHING. those same papers we went to get someone else signed and we all got 80-90s on em...

unfortunetly teachers are in a fucked up union, so we cant fire her. she was reassigned to grade 9s, and is now banned to teach grade 12s....

but what the fuck?!

if the person is in the sex trade, shouldn't it be her personal business to do whatever she wants onher off time?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i find it really dumb that teachers cant get fired unless they are having a sexual relationship with a student, OR are in the sex trade.
> 
> i had the WORST teacher ever for data management. a course that was one of the easier math courses in highschool with class average for th elast ten years of about 80-87%. fairly high! and this mark was needed to get into universities too...
> 
> ...


 
Next time call me I'll bone her on cam and upload it to YouPorn... we'll have her gone in a week. I'm here for you.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a teacher in grade 10 for science. She never took up homework, just put an overhead on and pointed to it with a meter stick. If we had questions she'd say "do your homework, you'll understand" and when you did the homework and didn't understand how to do it right, she'd say the same thing.

On the physics unit test, she gave our marks back and left the room for a few minutes. She didn't tell us the class average so we all wrote our marks down as a class on a piece of paper and took the average. 17.5% average in a class of 30 or so. Two people passed, just barely, and a majority of the class was used to getting 90s.

Worst teacher ever. She still has her job three years later. What the fuck!

I then went on to take physics in grade 11, which I failed because it's like building a house on sand, not bedrock. Oh well.

Back "on topic", I've had the hots for so many of my teacher for as long as I can remember. So many students will agree with me. In the words of that police detective in South Park: "Nice."


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i find it really dumb that teachers cant get fired unless they are having a sexual relationship with a student, OR are in the sex trade.
> 
> i had the WORST teacher ever for data management. a course that was one of the easier math courses in highschool with class average for th elast ten years of about 80-87%. fairly high! and this mark was needed to get into universities too...
> 
> ...



Our education system is so fucked, bro. And by "our," I mean most of the fucking world. Even in systems where the bad teachers can actually be fired, the curricula are so poor and biased, many students are being neglected in various ways. I went to a pretty solid public high school (My elementary / middle school was a complete joke.) and even in the "honors" courses, I was constantly bothered at just how inefficiently I was being taught. I'm most upset with the fact that I wasn't even being taught important stuff: pure shit.


----------



## Skanky (Apr 8, 2011)

You all KNEW this was coming:


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's what I imagine how the first conversation between the student and the secretary went:

Secretary: Can I help you?
14 year old student: No, thanks. I've already blown my load all over my keyboard watching some hung mofo thrust his throbbing member into your wet, glistening vagina, with you screaming in ecstacy. By the way, your tits are *spectacular*! And the lesbian scene? I give your tongue an A+!


... or, you know, something like that.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 8, 2011)

A shame she's totally not hot at all.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 8, 2011)

The counselor in my high school was in a porno once. Hot redhead.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

Winning! I always wanted to have sex with my sophomore English teacher. I'd like to think I was near my goal. Then I graduated. 



EDIT:
Oh, and I <3 Canada more and more every day.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 8, 2011)

She's from Quebec. 80% of the women there have fucked on film.




USMarine75 said:


> Yeah... Where can I download the movie?



Google her name.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, I went to Montreal when I was in grade 12 for a jazz band trip. I couldn't stop hearing about how hot girls in Quebec were before we left. Then we got there, and after a week, I was just like "WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE HOT WOMEN??" Seriously, it's like they all left town the week we were there, it was ridiculous.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> You know, I went to Montreal when I was in grade 12 for a jazz band trip. I couldn't stop hearing about how hot girls in Quebec were before we left. Then we got there, and after a week, I was just like "WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE HOT WOMEN??" Seriously, it's like they all left town the week we were there, it was ridiculous.



Dude, they were in the strip clubs. Where else do women work in Quebec?


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2011)

Some schools get all the fun.

(though I have told my band director story, but that wasn't fun)


----------



## Neil (Apr 8, 2011)

I would have blackmailed her with sexual favours...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

I wish some of my old teachers had been porn stars. Damn.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Dude, they were in the strip clubs. Where else do women work in Quebec?



Massage parlours.


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> A shame she's totally not hot at all.



She looks a lot better with her clothes off, FYI.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

Totally did some "searching".


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

"Parent's being bothered by" anything that isn't illegal that teachers do, can eat a great big bag of walrus dicks as far as I'm concerned.

Teacher Ashley Payne fired for posting picture of herself holding beer on Facebook

This lady posted a picture of her holding alcoholic drinks on her facebook, from when she was on vacation from Europe. Was told to either resign or be suspended.
Fuck dumbass people.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 8, 2011)

Seems to me the school board's just pissed off that she didn't have sex with them instead.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

I can deal with parents not wanting their kid to be around certain people. Perfectly understandable. But teachers tend to keep their private lives private, because lets face it of all the social groups in the world you don't wnat to know about your personal life, a class room full of kids is probably the main one. Besides, who the fuck thinks teachers are the moral cornerstones of society? Fuck no. They're normal people. Normal, flawed people who occassionally meet up on weekends with strangers and fuck them in a secluded forest area.


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 8, 2011)

My high school principle got fired because they found a porno of her from like the 80s! haha


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> "Parent's being bothered by" anything that isn't illegal that teachers do, can eat a great big bag of walrus dicks as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Teacher Ashley Payne fired for posting picture of herself holding beer on Facebook
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can totally agree that her getting fired for holding a beer is a load of crap. That being said, holding a beer and being a porn star are on different levels.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 8, 2011)

Suspended for drinking beer on vacation!? I'm starting to fear that once I'm finished University, my degree in Secondary Education may be worthless because I have tattoos that could be covered up in a classroom, but could show up in photos on facebook


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> My high school principle got fired because they found a porno of her from like the 80s! haha



Details.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

Randy said:


> Details.








*ALL* hair was big in the 80's, if you catch my drift.
































So yeah, details.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> *ALL* hair was big in the 80's, if you catch my drift.
> 
> So yeah, details.



This deters me not.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


>



Camerion Diaz  replace with Megan Fox


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> A shame she's totally not hot at all.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

» Search Results » newest sex scandal Barstool Sports: Boston

One of my fav sites... they always grade the Sex Scandals as they happen... I linked a search of just the scandals, but the site is pretty funny, too. This is the Boston one, but it links to the NY one as well...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Yeah, I can totally agree that her getting fired for holding a beer is a load of crap. That being said, holding a beer and being a porn star are on different levels.


I agree, but I still don't really find this to be that big of a deal, if anything, the kid's parents should be in hot shit for letting their 14 year old get onto porn sites (I'm sure he did it without their knowledge, but that IS illegal, whereas acting in porn is not). Yeah, I suppose it is a tough issue, but when it all boils down, in my eyes, it's moral police bullshit and not much else.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


>


 
haha yeah 2 kinds of people say that... girls and liars. 

Seriously, I don't know one guy that after only 2 beers wouldn't bring that home... Shit, I'd hit that after 2 Appletini's and a Blooming Onion.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> » Search Results » newest sex scandal Barstool Sports: Boston
> 
> One of my fav sites... they always grade the Sex Scandals as they happen... I linked a search of just the scandals, but the site is pretty funny, too. This is the Boston one, but it links to the NY one as well...





USMarine75 said:


> haha yeah 2 kinds of people say that... girls and liars.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know one guy that after only 2 beers wouldn't bring that home... Shit, I'd hit that after 2 Appletini's and a Blooming Onion.


I don't think she's that attractive either.  Referring just to that screencap as I haven't seen the video, perhaps it's an unflattering photo.

And that site is hilarious/sad/entertaining/interesting. Danke schon for the link.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't really provide a valid opinion, as I'm so sexually frustrated I'd fuck a beatrap.


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

BTW, there's a pretty good chance she'll end up getting her job back because, after watching the video, I see she has no qualms with kissing a guy's ass.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 8, 2011)

A free copy of one of her movies once a month if the kids study.Now that's what i call motivation!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

Randy said:


> BTW, there's a pretty good chance she'll end up getting her job back because, after watching the video, I see she has no qualms with kissing a guy's ass.



Well, thanks for insuring that I'll be seeing it Randy.


----------



## Origin (Apr 8, 2011)

Why are they barging into her bedroom and judging her employment based on it? That's pure bullshit. It's ABSOLUTELY none of their goddamn business what she does with her time, so long as she's doing her job there well. They have no place to fire her for doing what she wants with her life. 

She gave them 9 years of her life, and all they can offer is that they don't think it's morally right for her to do porn. Just fucking stupid. Give her her damn job back.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Origin said:


> Why are they barging into her bedroom and judging her employment based on it? That's pure bullshit. It's ABSOLUTELY none of their goddamn business what she does with her time, so long as she's doing her job there well. They have no place to fire her for doing what she wants with her life.
> 
> She gave them 9 years of her life, and all they can offer is that they don't think it's morally right for her to do porn. Just fucking stupid. Give her her damn job back.



I sympathize, but here's a thought. Now that likely every student and employee in the school district knows that this woman has appeared in porn, thanks to a student acting illegally, even if the school board didn't fire her, her productivity in any educational institution would be shot. Her coworkers wouldn't trust her, parents would be public about their reservations about having their children attend where she was employed, and students would be *constantly* talking about it. If she hadn't gotten fired, she probably would have resigned in a worse mental state soon enough.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I sympathize, but here's a thought. Now that likely every student and employee in the school district knows that this woman has appeared in porn, thanks to a student acting illegally, even if the school board didn't fire her, her productivity in any educational institution would be shot. Her coworkers wouldn't trust her, parents would be public about their reservations about having their children attend where she was employed, and students would be *constantly* talking about it. If she hadn't gotten fired, she probably would have resigned in a worse mental state soon enough.



Her: How come you didn't do your homework last night?
Douchebag student: How come I didn't do you last night?


----------



## Razzy (Apr 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I sympathize, but here's a thought. Now that likely every student and employee in the school district knows that this woman has appeared in porn, thanks to a student acting illegally, even if the school board didn't fire her, her productivity in any educational institution would be shot. Her coworkers wouldn't trust her, parents would be public about their reservations about having their children attend where she was employed, and students would be *constantly* talking about it. If she hadn't gotten fired, she probably would have resigned in a worse mental state soon enough.




She should sue the student's parents for not supervising their stupid kid. If he hadn't have been looking at porn sites, ILLEGALLY, and then acted like an immature fucking douchebag, this would've never happened.

This woman's career is RUINED because of this kid, not because of what she does with her own time, and I think he, should be liable for damages.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Se can be my secretary. I'll help her with her portfolio.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Razzy said:


> She should sue the student's parents for not supervising their stupid kid. If he hadn't have been looking at porn sites, ILLEGALLY, and then acted like an immature fucking douchebag, this would've never happened.
> 
> This woman's career is RUINED because of this kid, not because of what she does with her own time, and I think he, should be liable for damages.



It might be worth a shot, but what could she charge them with? If someone who was legal age to watch porn had discovered the material and started spreading the word, there'd be nothing she could do about it, because it's there for people to see. I think the fact of the discoverer being a minor is a little too circumstantial for a court to say that he ruined her career if nothing that was said about her was untrue or defamatory when someone who was of-age could do exactly the same thing and she would have been up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Why doesn't she take to being a full time porn star? She still has a valuable skill of being able to take a dick or several.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Why doesn't she take to being a full time porn star? She still has a valuable skill of being able to take a dick or several.



That was the plan, but her director found out she was moonlighting as a secretary and had to let her go.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

^


----------



## DVRP (Apr 8, 2011)

That picture is not flattering at all. If she was my teacher I wouldve assumed she was in porn with the way she looks.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 8, 2011)

how about the 14 y/o watching porn? illegal?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 8, 2011)

I mean shes not hot so its not like the kids were going to bone her.


^^ kidding. I dunno man, as long as it was legitimate legal porn.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> A shame she's totally not hot at all.


 
You'd tap that


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2011)

Why can't I find the god damn video? 

I thought it was going to be easier... ahahaa


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2011)

Same as Leandro, everywhere I've looked it's unavailable


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 8, 2011)

...I found it *tee hee*

yeeeeeaaaaah i'd proly have a go at it. make her brush her teeth first though.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ...I found it *tee hee*
> 
> yeeeeeaaaaah i'd proly have a go at it. make her brush her teeth first though.




PM.. NOW!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

...
...
 Me too.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 8, 2011)

I want this in a pm as well. 


Also +1 to the 'the school board is only pissed because she wasn't fucking them' comment.
I can't help but hear Kyle's mom (from South Park) screaming "Will someone PLEASE think of the children!" whenever I hear stories like this. 

I feel the whole thing is just ludicrous. If she's not doing anything illegal, and it's on her own time (and nowhere near the school) then there is no reason why she can't keep her job. Fuck people.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 8, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Fuck people.


She obviously is!

Look at me I'm so clever. Har har har.
































I'll be behind the 7/11 looking for blow jobs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Back "on topic", I've had the hots for so many of my teacher for as long as I can remember. So many students will agree with me. In the words of that police detective in South Park: "Nice."


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 9, 2011)

damn i cant find the link that worked for me now. it's in HD and waaay too big to host on mediafire, so no dice i guess. im like Domino's after midnight, i cant deliver =(


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 9, 2011)

other articles state the kid was suspended. Basically he blackmailed her. What a little fucker, ruining someones livelihood.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 9, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ...I found it *tee hee*



I did, too. 

Wush I could find more than a 30 second clip though.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 9, 2011)

People need to stop firing teachers for legal activities that they do outside of work. It's hard enough to get teachers as is.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 9, 2011)

Razzy said:


> She should sue the student's parents for not supervising their stupid kid. If he hadn't have been looking at porn sites, ILLEGALLY, and then acted like an immature fucking douchebag, this would've never happened.
> 
> This woman's career is RUINED because of this kid, not because of what she does with her own time, and I think he, should be liable for damages.


Because you never showed interest in sexuality until you were fully legal? 

Really though, I'll go out and play flamebait. A teacher, or ANYONE with a "public services" (what's the term again?) job for that matter, should not be doing stuff like this. Yeah, yeah, it's her business what she does in her bedroom. However, when I see a dick being stuffed up whatever cavity on MY SCREEN, it's not just her own business anymore, it's now mine as well. 
Yes, you might say "a teacher is there to teach and nothing more", but we all know that a porn model standing in front of a classroom full of teenagers isn't gonna work, simple as. It's a matter of professionality. I've studied to become a teacher and as I was teaching students my own age, they often asked me stuff about my private life, which I never answered. However, I DID have to make sure the students could still take me seriously and let me do my job. Ya think they would've let me do that if they had all seen me shag on screen?


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 9, 2011)

Serial Abusers 2...

HOLY FUCK I THINK I'VE SEEN THAT ONE


----------



## leandroab (Apr 9, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Serial Abusers 2...
> 
> HOLY FUCK I THINK I'VE SEEN THAT ONE




I can't find it...


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 9, 2011)

DVRP said:


> That picture is not flattering at all. If she was my teacher I wouldve assumed she was in porn with the way she looks.



Agreed. Any woman of her age with hair like that is either still following Whitesnake on tour or is doing pornography/stripping.


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2011)

Hint: Look it up under it's French title.


----------

